# Morgan of a 1000 days



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Well it's been 1000 days since I got the first e-mail asking me to help with Morgan. It was from a "friend" and client, who had the mother dog. Morgan was pick of the litter and had gone to the stud dog owner and sold to a family for $1,200. According to my "friend", Morgan had had a seizure due to a liver shunt. Now it was being controlled by diet but her owners no longer wanted her. She was 13 months at the time and living (if you can call being kept in a pen living) back with the stud dog owner. The stud dog owner was keeping a shock collar on Morgan because she was over her limit on dogs and she was afraid Morgan would bark. Well of course I said I would help, so they said they would send pictures and would be in touch about how to get her to me. These are the pics they sent, how could I possibly say "no"???? To be continued......


----------



## Lestorm (Feb 25, 2007)

Wow that is one lovely golden. When are you getting him?


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

continue story, PLEASE


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

I have her, she is safe. This all started 3 years ago. It has been quite a journey, probably the hardest of my life, so I am only able to write a little at a time. I am really hoping telling our story will be therapeutic for me. Thanks for listening !


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

She's beautiful...She's as beautiful as the huge heart you have. You are her Angel on Earth. Not all of us can say we've made such an impact on another life.

*"To laugh often and much; *

*To win the respect of intelligent people and the affection of children;*

*To earn the appreciation of honest critics and endure the betrayal of false friends;*

*To appreciate beauty, to find the best in others;*

*To leave the world a bit better, whether by a healthy child, a garden patch or a redeemed social condition;*

*To know even one life has breathed easier because you have lived.*

*This is to have succeeded."*


Always seems to be attributed to Emerson, but I've read this may not be so....


----------



## Lestorm (Feb 25, 2007)

Im so pleased that she is safe. I will definately come back to read more. 

Is everything OK?


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Kimm is actually another of Morgan's Angels. By the time I finally got her, she had gone blind. Kimm and some other forum members raised the money that was used to take her to an eye specialist. She can totally see now. Thanks Kimm XXXOOO:smooch:


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

What a beauty... it sounds like she is very special. What a lucky girl to have you as an owner and friend.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Kimm is right, you are her angel. And I am eager to hear more of her story.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

She is such a pretty girl, and very lucky to have found you


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Claire's Friend said:


> Kimm is actually another of Morgan's Angels. By the time I finally got her, she had gone blind. Kimm and some other forum members raised the money that was used to take her to an eye specialist. She can totally see now. Thanks Kimm XXXOOO:smooch:


I don't even remember this! I thank you...


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Poor forgetful Kimm - you can join me in that department.:doh:
I love your quote "*To know even one life has breathed easier because you have lived."* and it seems to apply to you too.

I know a little about Morgan and I hope telling her story is therapeutic for you. What a wonderful thing you have done by taking her in.::smooch:


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I was provided with a gentle reminder. I think a number of people, many who are not on this forum but on a smaller forum, would love to know that Morgan is the Golden they helped. I remember the situation so vividly now. I still have Charlie's photo. Now I have Morgans! I hope you do not mind. I saved them both!


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

You will all see by the end of the story, that Morgan is the Angel and I am the lucky one!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

A big thank you to Susan Marie, Kimm and all those who stepped up to help this beautiful girl!!!!! I look forward to hearing more.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I too will be looking for more of this beautiful girls story


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Morgan is just beautiful!!! Thank you for being such an angel and saving this beautiful girl's life. I can't wait to hear the rest of the story.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Susan Marie, Kim and everyone involved saving this beautiful girl is an angel. Morgan is now living a beautiful life with her sisters and Mom. It will be hard to hear her story but I cant wait to hear it too.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Morgan is gorgeous......looking forward to the rest of the story.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

*Part 2*

:nopity:So the Stud Dog Owner (SDO) finds out I am willing to take her and starts calling me nonstop. When can I take her? Anytime I say. Can I come get her tomorrow (she lives over 6 hours away) No I tell her, can you bring her to me? No, she is way too busy for that. Then she asks if I will buy a Veri kennel , have it shipped to her and fly Morgan here. I try and explain that I am trying to figure out how I am going to come up with the money for the liver shunt operation. So she says she will try and get together with the other breeder and work something out. I ask her to have all vet records sent to my vet, which she assures me she will do. Then I ask for the old owners name and phone #. She tells me I don't want to talk with them, they are horrible people who didn't want this poor dog. She is fat because of them and has no idea how to behave. Hmmmm OK.
This goes on for about a week, her calling saying she has no money to buy her food, her meds are running out and she has to get rid of this dog She is angry at the other breeder (Mom Dog Owner MDO) because she won't help at all. Then she calls and says if I don't get her by the next day she is taking her to be PTS. So I quickly find people to help with the transport and contact the MDO to see if she will foster until I can make more arrangements. She agrees and Morgan comes up the next day !
I meet with the transport the next evening, Morgan is standing there, she is soooo beautiful, so tiny, so precious. With Morgan, came a brown paper sack that contained pages and pages of vet records (she never sent them). a box of vanilla wafer and an empty baggie. The transport guy says she ate the box of cookies while he was in the restroom. He has no idea what was in the bag. Great..
I take Morgan out to the MDO's place, a huge horse ranch and I am looking at her thinking this can't be the same dog. But when I get there and meet the Mom dog, I know it is because they look exactly alike. MDO owner's entire family go on and on about how beautiful she turned out and how sweet she is and I am thinking they are never going be be able to give her up. I go and get a bag of RX Liver diet food, apparently she was been fed wonder bread and vanilla wafers as a low protein diet before. We make an appointment with my vet for the next morning. I finally get home to the most unbelievable e-mail from the SDO. To be continued....


----------



## riddle03 (Jun 9, 2005)

I will keep checking in for Morgan's story. What a beautiful girl. Thank you for all who helped her. Love her name as it is my maiden name.


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

She is so very lovely and your story is so moving - I will stay posted for more.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I just checked her pictures again. Morgan is beautiful with the sweetest face.
I have a feeling I am going to want to kill SDO.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Looking forward to more story. This is like reading a book with the pages missing....


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Sorry, I don't mean to be so dramatic. The first year was very hard, I made some very big mistakes. I can only write so much before I start crying.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I also look forward to the rest of this story. Everyone makes mistakes......


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Claire's Friend said:


> Sorry, I don't mean to be so dramatic. The first year was very hard, I made some very big mistakes. I can only write so much before I start crying.



*"It is not the critic who counts, not the man who points out how the strong man stumbled, or where the doer of deeds could have done better. The credit belongs to the man who is actually in the arena, whose face is marred by dust and sweat and blood, who strives valiantly, who errs and comes short again and again, who knows the great enthusiasms, the great devotions, and spends himself in a worthy cause, who at best knows achievement and who at the worst if he fails at least fails while daring greatly so that his place shall never be with those cold and timid souls who know neither victory nor defeat."*


*Theodore Roosevelt

*






​


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am so upset just hearing the beginning of the story and she isnt my dog, so I can imagine how upseting it is to you. We will wait for the next installments till you are ready. Please give Miss Morgan a big hug and kiss from me.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Kimm said:


> *"It is not the critic who counts, not the man who points out how the strong man stumbled, or where the doer of deeds could have done better. The credit belongs to the man who is actually in the arena, whose face is marred by dust and sweat and blood, who strives valiantly, who errs and comes short again and again, who knows the great enthusiasms, the great devotions, and spends himself in a worthy cause, who at best knows achievement and who at the worst if he fails at least fails while daring greatly so that his place shall never be with those cold and timid souls who know neither victory nor defeat."*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Amen to that quote. Consider where she would be had she been left with someone who did nothing for her, now consider where she is now. Please don't be so hard on yourself!


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

*Part 3*

I get home to an e-mail from SDO asking if Morgan had "made it". I am thinking she means arrived safely, but no that is not what she meant. She then goes on to tell me that Morgan has had actually had many seizures (she was afraid if she told me , I wouldn't take her) and was on a medication, Potassium Bromide, but she had run out of it three days ago. The night before her trip up, she had such a big seizure that she had become blind. She called the ER vet and he said to give her steroids. She gave her some that she had left over from another dog and sent the rest up "in a baggie". She didn't know how many she had sent. Great. Now all I can think about is getting this poor puppy to my vet asap. MDO brings her up the next morning, she seems fine, but is covered in horse poo, apparently she rolled in it.:uhoh: My vet comes in and I hand her the pile of vet records. She starts going through them and her eyes get bigger and bigger. I explain who the MDO is and that she will be fostering Morgan for the next month or so. The Dr. looks Morgan over, checks her eyes and says she looks pretty good.Then we draw what seems to be gallons of blood to send to Dr. Dodds. The Vet tells MDO to take Morgan home a give her a bath, but I needed to wait and talk to her. Uh oh, I don't like the way this sounds As MDO is leaving I noticed Morgan has no tags on and ask MDO if she will at least put one of her old dog collars on her so she has tags if she gets lost. She agrees to do that.
The Vet just looks at me and says "This is your liver shunt dog?" Then she goes on to tell me that her liver is perfectly fine, we are retesting just to be safe, but the rest of her is a complete mess. The most important thing is to get her back on the seizure meds and see what the blood tests show. The good news is that in all the tests she has had before, including a complete neuro work up, her thyroid has never been working. ( why no other Drs ever picked up on this is beyond me !) This gives me great hope because many of the seizure dogs I have rescued in the past had thyroid problems and once we got them stabilized, we were able pull them off seizure meds.
I get her meds and go buy a bag of Evo since she doesn't need the liver diet any more and send them down for Morgan.
I get a call a couple days later that Morgan has wandered off the ranch (nothing is fenced) but that someone found her. Good ,did she have tags on? No , someone just figured out where she belonged. So I ask again, please get some tags on her and she that should be microchipped. If I set it up with my vet, would she take her in? No, she was too busy. A day or two later her blood work comes in and her thyroid is still not working. Also the tests showed that she has the thyroid problems passed down from her parents. I have Dr. Dodds send copies of that to both breeders. I call to let MDO owner what is happening and that Morgan needs thyroid meds. She tells me they are having problems giving Morgan her seizure meds and that something is wrong with her eyes because she walked off a 6 ft high deck they were building. She is now being kept in a whelping pen. I ask if she can get her to a vet but no, she is too busy. I get an emergency appointment with an eye specialist ( Thank you Kim and the others) and go to take her in. When I get there, she is in this tiny pen, still no bath and still no collar. I am so embarrassed when I get to the eye Dr. about how she looks and smells, and they kindly let me use there tub to give her a bath She has her exam and the Dr finds that her eye is perfect but the optic nerve is not working, so she is totally blind on her right side. There is nothing that can be done. She suggests an MRI. I buy her a collar and tags on the way home but just can't take her back to the MDO. I call MDO and tell her I need to bring Morgan home with me to get her microchipped and try and get an MRI done . Then I asked if they could help with the bills, this was the first time I asked and they never offered before. She said she would have to discuss it with her husband. Morgan is home with me, at least for a couple of days !!
These are some pics of her at the eye dr.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)




----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

I'm confused, in part 3, is this currently happening or has this already happened?


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

This has already happened. Sorry if it's confusing, my brain works way faster than I type.

OMG Kimm those pictures in the books are so cute, thank you so much XXXOOO


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I had not heard any of this before and cannot wait to hear the rest of Morgan's Story. She is such a beautiful girl. How could anyone have been so deliberately neglectful? It's obvious that you have been an Angel in Morgan's life.

Kim, love your illustrations.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

:--sad:Crying over everything that Morgan had to go thru before coming to you. And I cant wait to read the next installment but am scared to read it too. She is one of the prettiest girls I have ever seen. You are such a savior to her, Susan Marie.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

My heart goes out to poor Morgan and you. I can't imagine how stressful it was to deal with all of her health issues and then to get no support from those people. What is wrong with people!!!!!!! How can they see suffering and do nothing????


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

This is certainly a bizarre story. Waiting for the next installment.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Morgan's story is so heartbreaking, but so wonderful in that you are taking care of her.:smooch:

Kimm's illustrations are a lovely addition.

Hugs to Morgan and you. This must have been such a terrible thing to go through.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Need the next installment of Morgan's story, on the edge of my seat with a box of tissues...


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

*Part 4*

I need to interject here. Before Morgan, I had had at least a half dozen seizure dogs through my rescue. All came on meds and were controlled. I had no trouble placing them and they never had any seizures while in my foster care.


I am bringing Morgan home, really looking forward to her meeting the girls. I am still pretty bummed about the eye thing. But you can't tell, she's getting along fine, it's not like she needs to drive a car or anything. Just one more thing this poor puppy has to deal with. We get home and JOY adores her, Erin's not so sure, but OK. I wait to introduce Rose a bit later.
Morgan has no problem finding her "spot" on the bed but wants to play every 20 minutes, so we set up the screened in porch for her.
I spend the next couple days looking into an MRI, closest place is 3 hours, cheapest is $2,000. Yikes. I am very careful about feeding and medicating her, but the seizure meds are like liquid salt and it is like wrestling a bear to get it down her throat. The vet suggests putting it in her food, but then she won't eat. The next day I am in another vet's office looking for something to help her take the meds and the owner comes out. We have known each other for about 20 years , he really helped out with my rescue when I first started, but he had retired 5 years before. He starts telling me he's bored with retirement, so he has a new project... putting an MRI machine in the clinic. I can't hardly believe it. I tell him about Morgan and ask when it will be ready. It's working now, but he hasn't used any live animals yet. If we use Morgan as the guinea pig, he will only charge for the drugs to put her under, $250. We set it up for the next day. I drive right to my Vet and tell them the good news. They are excited too, but tell me if he finds a tumor they think I should let her go. OK, but I am not ready for that yet. I knew there would be a risk putting her under, but she got through her spay surgery just fine, so I wasn't that worried. I postpone the test for a day and we spend every minute until then doing all things Morgan. We took her to the beach, fed her steak and I slept with her out on the porch.
We all went with her the morning of the procedure, I couldn't drive because I was crying so much (I cry a lot as you can tell). And I have to make myself sign the form authorizing them to let her go if the Dr. thinks it's for the best . The test will take 20 minutes, but she will have to stay there for 4 hours in recovery. The Dr lets me bring her into the room and stay with her until she is out. I kissed her good bye and begged her to come back to us. We sat in the car and waited. I had to stop crying because I was upsetting my girls, so we made up silly Morgan songs while we waited...and waited. 20 minutes, then 30 minutes, finally 45 minutes later the Dr comes out, she's waking up, everything looked fine, he couldn't see anything (remember these words). We got to go see her and then we had to let her rest.
Pics are Morgan meeting JOY, Morgan and Erin, Lots of room on the bed !! , and Morgan in her "room".


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

​


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I hope you can come back and share more soon, I'm sitting on the edge of my seat!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Oh the story is getting better and better. I am getting more excited. I think. Kimm the illistrations are great too. Makes the story even better.


----------



## mybuddy (Mar 2, 2007)

ahhhhhhhhhhhhh, so this is Morgan!!!

After reading what you wrote on my profile page, I wondered and yes, I see angel in her too!

Hugs


----------



## mybuddy (Mar 2, 2007)

By the way, that pic on the bed is classic! I love it!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

SM, I got such a laugh out of that pic of you in bed with 5 animals and one waiting in the wings.


----------



## clairer (Dec 27, 2008)

so glad she found such an awesome person... 
Lola & Claire


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

*Part 5*

Later that afternoon, we go to pick her up. I get ready to pay and the receptionist says there is no charge. I explain that there is N/C for MRI but I am supposed to pay for the anesthesia . She says nope, no charge the Dr. says to keep your money. I don't know what to say. They go to get Morgan, but instead of going back to the kennel, they go into the Drs. private office. He comes out with Morgan and a huge smile on his face. He says he didn't have the heart to put her in a cage so she has been with him sleeping on his couch all afternoon. As we are loading her into the car, he asks me if I had told him that she was blind in one eye, and I said yes, her right eye. He says, "well she can see now" and waves his hand in front of her eye and she blinks and pulls back. How can this be? But he has no answers. I take her right over to our own Vet and have them check. Yes, she can see ! To this day no one really knows what happened. I think it had to be a side effect from her meds being so screwed up before I got her. It doesn't really matter, because SHE CAN SEE !! What a GREAT day !
I have Morgan with me for a couple more days and she does wonderful. But I have an out of state trip planned, so she has to go back to the MDO while I am gone. I am still having trouble getting the seizure meds down her and I have no confidence that MDO will make the effort I have. I talk it over with the vet and we decide that she is doing so well, maybe the thyroid meds have kicked in so we take her off the seizure meds. I so did not want to take her back there but that was the only thing they were willing to do to help. I went to get her as soon as I got back and of course she was dirty and smelly. Then MDO tells me they think Morgan has been having seizures again because they would hear lots of banging around during the night. They never went out to check on her, not once. I promised her then that she would never have to come back to this place again and that if I could help it, she would never go through a seizure alone.
I took her straight to my vet and they ran blood work and we started her on Phenobarbital. Her eye was still fine, thank God .Once we had her home for good she did very well. We took her up to Club Gold, our cabin at a lake near Yosemite. She loved the water and was a great little swimmer. We always kept two spotters in the water out in front of her and I was right behind her in case she had a seizure but she never did.
Then about a month later I woke up to an awful noise. I had no idea what it was, but my first thought was of Morgan. Yes, she was having a seizure and it was a big one. It was so terrible I thought she was going to die. But before I could even think of what to do, it stopped, she got up, shook a couple times and wanted to go out side. I had her at the vet as soon as they opened. They ran blood work again and wanted to put her back on the old seizure meds as well as the Pheno. I said no, it was like torturing her and I was not going to ruin eating for her. So we found a compound pharmacy that would make it in pill form. It costs about 4 times what the liquid does, but it is more than worth it to me. The next couple months went well, Morgan did have a Grand Mal seizure about once a month if she got really wound up playing with the other dogs or got the zoomies after a bath. We still did not have her thyroid under control and at this point she was taking twice the amount for a dog of her weight. I have never heard from either of the breeders again, although I did learn from their web sites that they have continued to breed Morgan's parents.
To be continued.....
Pics are Morgan up at the lake


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

*Ps*

Thanks to all of you for letting me share this story. I was able to write today's chapter without crying once. So it is really helping me .


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Love the pictures at the lake....glad telling your story is helping you.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Thank you so much for sharing her story with us....


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)




----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am in love with Morgan almost as much as Erin. That last picture of her with her hat is so cute.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Kim those pictures you are making of Morgan are GREAT!!!!!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I know you fought and struggled and spent a fortune (and were blessed with a vet who didn't charge you!), but I have to tell you her story is making me smile, and smile, and smile, because every new chapter is long strides to her recovery. 

I love the lake pictures and I can't wait for the next installment!


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

*Part 6*

Summer ends and we are all doing pretty good. Thyroid levels still low but we are working on them. The better Morgan feels the more puppyish ( is that a word?) she becomes, her older sisters are not to thrilled with this. I think when Morgan's seizures started at 7 months old, her social development kind of stopped . She was not well socialized with other dogs and even people from that point on, so we had some issues. Mostly nipping and jumping. Luckily she loved giant stuffed animals and was content playing wrestle mania with them. I did take her through a training class and she did very well.
This was the point where I made my first big mistake, I was so counting on her thyroid being the problem, I did not educate myself about seizure disorders, the meds she was on or really anything else. I relied on the vets totally and did what they said.
Then the partial seizures started. At first it was just intense sniffing for 2-3 minutes, then blinking, then her right leg pulling. I took her in, but she would never do it at the Vet's (of course). This would happen 2 or 3 times a day. Hand feeding her kibble seemed to bring her out faster.
I was starting to get scared, I was out of my league and things were getting worse. I thought some of the bigger rescues would have more resources and more experience, but none of them would take her. ( Not really sure I could have let her go at that point, but I was concerned it was me not doing something right)
So I started to get educated. I joined Seizure support forums, I started reading all about the different kinds of seizure ( over 30 !) and I started reading about her meds. I had been giving them all wrong, feeding her wrong too. The BEST thing I did was start to post here. Carol, Steve, Jenna, Swampcollie, and many more, all listened and posted words of encouragement. Hooch would stay up with me well into the night when I couldn't sleep. And Kim always asking how she could help. Just asking helped.
I also decided I needed to contact the old owners and find out what really happened in the beginning. I found 1 page of vet records where their name and phone # hadn't been totally blacked out. They cried when I told them who I was and that I had Morgan and that she was safe. The SDO had refused to talk to them months ago. They had given Morgan back to the breeder so that she could get Morgan's seizures under control. Then they were supposed to get her back. They had young children and Morgan's seizures scared them and they were concerned the kids might get bit trying to help Morgan. After 2 weeks of having her, the SDO called them and said they either needed to take her back or she was going to have to do something else with her. The seizures were NOT under control, they could not take her back, they never knew what happened to their dog ! They sent me a beautiful customized stocking they had made for Morgan, all of her baby pics and a huge box of toys. They were wonderful people who loved their puppy very much. Just to make things even worse, when they first got Morgan they convinced a couple neighbors to get littermates so they could all walk to school together and then have puppy play dates. These kids have to see dogs that look just like Morgan almost every day but they don't get to have her.
Our plan then became for me to get Morgan well and give her back to them. Of course they wanted their puppy back but said they would understand if we fell in love with her and couldn't give her up.
Pics are: Morgan wonders if she can have a few more toys, At Monday Night Football, Morgan's first Halloween costume and Trick or Treat goodies.


----------



## riddle03 (Jun 9, 2005)

O.K. I have fallen head over heels in love with Morgan. I am angry and thankful all at the same time. You are her angel. What a beautiful girl.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

​


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

This has been wonderful to follow along. Kim, your illustrations are the icing on the cake. I keep going back to 'remember these words' and am a little nervous. I know nothing of Morgan's story until now. I can't wait to hear what comes next.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Oh, I am so glad I found this thread...what a wonderful story, what a beautiful girl, Kim, what beautiful pictures, oh, sometimes things are just good!


----------



## CosbysMommy (Feb 20, 2010)

I'm glad it's getting easier for you to write without crying as much, *Granted I'm crying along with every post*, I can't wait for the rest of the story, And YOU are such a wonderful person, her true guardian angel. Bless your heart and soul!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh wow....please post more soon!


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

I am waiting for the next installment, Morgan is so pretty and sweet. I so hope her seizures are better controlled now. I know she has the best and most loving home and family any dog could hope for.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

*Part 7*

The holidays are here and things are getting bad, really bad. Morgan continues to have a Grand Mal every month or so but now she is having partials everyday. They last for up to 20 minutes sometimes, they are very physical. We are given Valium for her ( I wish for me !!!) and that does help. Normally we go to Club Gold for Thanksgiving but I am afraid to have her away from her doctors. We do more blood work and I ask for blood levels to be checked on her seizure meds. When the test comes back, everything is messed up. Thyroid still not right. Pheno is to high, Potassium Bromide to low, but her liver and kidneys seem to be coping, so that is good. I change the meds and she turns into the drunken puppy. We have to carry her everywhere. This is NOT the life I want for her! In a couple weeks her body gets used to the meds and except for a 3-4 hour nap after her morning pills she is pretty much back to normal. But she is still having seizures, the Potsassium Bromide takes 3 months to build up in the blood. I am afraid to leave her alone. Luckily I have taken some time off to do repairs to our house that was badly damaged in an earthquake, so I am home most of the time. Morgan loves to go in the car, so she does errands with me. Christmas is not what I hoped for, she sleeps through most of it and is still having seizures. We decide to put her on a third medication, a new one that some are having success with. Her 2nd birthday is in Jan. I want it to be special but she sleeps through most of it too. And then the seizures stop, just like that. Spring is great, Morgan is great and we start to make plans for lots of summer trips to the lake. April is when I put everyone back on Heartworm meds and I check with her doctors and they all feel it is safe to give her. Even Dr, Dodds advises me to do it. I give it the morning, within hours she has a Grand Mal, the first one in 5 1/2 months. We rush her to the vet along with my 20 year old cat who has thrown a clot. Morgan seems to be OK, kitty is not.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

She is pretty, good looking Golden. Her eyes are heart-melting.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Now I'm concerned for Morgan and Kitty!

I have to say too, the more pics I see of Morgan, the prettier and prettier she gets. What a beautiful Golden girl.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Morgan*

Morgan is just gorgeous. How lucky you are to have one another.
She sure found the right Mom!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

​


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Oh Morgan I love your birthday pictures. This is a tough installment to read, hope that kitty is going to be ok and hope that Morgan's seizures get better soon in the story.


----------



## timberwolf (Apr 1, 2009)

Please keep us updated on both Morgan and kitty.
We will continue to send good thoughts and prayers your way.
And, I know what you mean, it's so hard to type through the tears!!!
God Bless you!!!


----------



## Allan's Girl (Apr 16, 2009)

Aw, I love miss Morgan and she has such a good Mommy in you!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

SM, I want to thank you again for taking such good care of Morgan. Many people would have given up long ago. I can't imagine how worried and stressed you must have been through all this and yes, I would be up all night too if my dog were sick. 

She is soooo beautiful and those eyes! Better keep her away from all the male dogs in the neighbourhood.
Looking forward to the next installment.


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

I just found this thread and can't wait for the next installment!


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

*Part 8*

Kitty goes to heaven and becomes the first of 11 in our "Great Kitty Loss" in the last 3 years. All were old, all were rescues , all had a wonderful life. All are missed terribly And so ends my career as a crazy cat lady. Now I am just crazy !!

The vets assure me the HW meds did not do this. But Morgan is sick now, she spikes fevers, can't walk, has trouble seeing and hearing. We run more blood work and every thing comes out fine, even her thyroid. After a week or so of this, the Vets begin to agree that it was the HW meds and she should be fine once they get out of her system...that will take 5 weeks. She is still having seizures, not big ones, but little ones, a couple times a day. I can no longer sleep with her in the room because all I do is listen for her having seizures. Morgan and her Daddy move to the guest house next door for sleeping. I finally get some rest.
The weeks go on, we play a little, she still loves to eat and we spend hours cuddling and watching TV, but she is not getting better. I can't stand this. I stop the one seizure med that makes her most wobbly, it doesn't help. I take her off the last med we added and it helps a little. 5 weeks comes and goes and she is far from the girl we knew.I can't remember the last time we saw her smile. I have to find someone to help her. Our vets suggests UC Davis, but that is almost 6 hours away, I don't know if she can make that trip. There is a specialist 3 hours away we decide to try. Our vets want a new MRI, they set up the appointment and get a quote for the work up. Around $4,000..gulp.:uhoh: Morgan's friends and fans begin to rally and within a week they have raised almost $2,000 !! A Golden miracle that's for sure! I offer to throw in my plastic surgery fund ( which I don't actually have but I am sure I would have wanted one when I got older. We have to do this, we have to try, then if we lose her, I will know I have done everything. We send all her records down and make plans for the trip.
This is now May 2008
Pics are Morgan at the Guest house, Enjoying cake at JOY's B-Day, Sleeping through the rest of the party


----------



## macchelle (Dec 28, 2008)

OMG, I've just read through all of this and feel a really big need to reach through the internets to give both you and Morgan a really big hug. Oh, and can someone pass the kleenex?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Claire's Friend*

Claire's Friend

You are an AMAZING PERSON - you and Morgan are both angels.
How is Morgan doing today?
What you wrote above were you talking about May 2008 or now?
Morgan is just gorgeous.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

I just finished reading this thread......Morgan is such a beautiful girl and is so lucky to have you!!!! Hope to hear more about this special girl!


----------



## CosbysMommy (Feb 20, 2010)

This is all past tense, she's working through it all and we'll get to current time eventually  We're on may '08 so only 2 years to go! .

Things sound hopeful...


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

So, so sorry about Kitty...and to know that you will lose 10 more before Morgan's tale is told breaks my heart. Poor Morgan, I can't wait to hear that she's feeling better again. Hopefully, it won't be before too many more installments of her Story.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*CosbysMommy*

CosbysMommy

Thanks for the heads up. Can't wait for more about Morgan.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Opps...I have to fix this...I will tomorrow.​


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

My heart is breaking for her, so much for one poor pup to go through. 

You deserve more hugs then I have for all you have done for Morgan, how incredibly lucky she is to have you and how big a heart you have to take in 11 elderly cats and the dogs and poor little Morgan. I feel honored just reading your story. Please give Morgan a big hug from me.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

*Just so you don't all worry*

This is Morgan hunting Easter eggs with Daddy LAST Sunday. I was hunting with Erin and trying to take pics so I mostly got everyone from the backside.:


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Ok someone pass the kleenex to me now. Kitty say hi to all my kitties at the bridge.


----------



## macchelle (Dec 28, 2008)

BeauShel said:


> Ok someone pass the kleenex to me now. Kitty say hi to all my kitties at the bridge.


*passing kleenex* Here ya go. And a few extra cause I have a feeling before this story is through we're gonna need them. I gotta say, if I come back for my next life, I wanna belong to Morgan's mommy. : Easter egg hunting! That is so awesome!


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Easter egg hunting...that is soooo sweet! Is she really doing ok now?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Claire's Friend*

Claire's Friend:

I am SO VERY SORRY for the loss of your kitty!

Is Morgan doing ok now? The "backside" pic of she and your Hubby looks great!!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

macchelle said:


> I gotta say, if I come back for my next life, I wanna belong to Morgan's mommy.


I know how you feel. I put in this same request a few months ago. SM and I have agreed that I should come back as a small sized golden.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

That picture is so sweet....a man and his doggy looking for eggs. So good to know Morgan is doing ok now.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

"So good to know Morgan is doing ok now."
Let's just say , Morgan is still with us. Which is why I posted that latest picture, so you would all know that she was. Next part is one of the hardest of all. Not sure I am going to be able to write it today.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I also specialize in butt pictures. I am glad to see Morgan and her Daddy got to go easter egg hunting.

Her tale is heartbreaking, but also uplifting and I am awed at your dedication and love of her.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

​


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

They just keep getting cuter ! Thank you Kim


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I go back to work on Monday, so I won't be as quick...You and Morgan have filled my days which could have been a bit lonely. I had nothing planned and really no place to go, so I played with my boys and with your Morgan...Thank YOU!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Claire's Friend said:


> "So good to know Morgan is doing ok now."
> Let's just say , Morgan is still with us. Which is why I posted that latest picture, so you would all know that she was. Next part is one of the hardest of all. Not sure I am going to be able to write it today.


I honestly hope that sharing her story and your struggle to help her is therapy for you. I know it's touching me deeply.


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

I sit in amazement at the amount of selfless love you are so full of. I just can't find big enough words....
And am ever so grateful to share the story....Thank you, Sarah


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

*The thing is...*

On my seizure forums, Morgan is one of the more milder cases. There are many a lot worse off and people doing a whole lot more. They are the angels, they are my inspiration. Some only take seizure dogs, bless them !


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

*Part 9*

We leave for the specialist prepared to be gone for several days. If Morgan goes under for the MRI, I want at least a day for her to rest before the long trip home. She even may be having some kind of operation. At this point she only eats raw venison and potato , so I have to take enough for a week. (Also why she has candles in a baked potato in her B-Day pics !) Morgan does very well on the way down and when we go in to meet the Doctor, she just goes on and on about how beautiful Morgan is. I like the Doctor, she seems very nice and genuinely interested in Morgan. I asked if she has gone through her records and she admits that she has not. She goes to pull them out, they are about 2" thick and tells me she is going to need 15 or 20 minutes to go through them all. Fine, I'll feed and pill Morgan. Finally she comes back and says it looks like we have already done everything. Well, what's wrong with her then? She has no idea. OK what else is there to do, what about the MRI. Well they don't have an MRI machine there. Wait my Vets set this all up, they got prices and everything. She doesn't understand why we were told that. There is nothing more to do, go home. Morgan is now asleep on the floor from her meds and I ask to have her taken out to go potty as we have a 3 hour ride home. I am beyond crying and I go to pay the bill, yes they charged me for that !! I walk out thinking," Oh my God what am I going to do now". I see Morgan stumbling out on the lawn, barely able to walk. Now I start to cry and Morgan hears me. She looks up and bolts across the parking lot, the tech is so surprised he can't hold on. She practically leaps into my arms and in that instant I knew exactly what to do. Take her home and love her even more !!
Things actually get better for a while after that, but I have no idea why .She still sleeps a lot and has some small seizures. But she is playing again and we even manage some trips up to Club Gold. She does so well the 2nd trip we have high hopes for our big summer reunion trip.
Pics are: Morgan with big sister JOY, Morgan on the party barge, Morgan loves to swim !


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Poor you and poor Morgan....what is the matter with these vets?? But every dog needs a party barge


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

We think every dog needs to drive a party barge !! LOL:


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Claire's Friend said:


> We think every dog needs to drive a party barge !! LOL:


I think it's ok .... as long as they haven't been drinking :roflmao:


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

​


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

She is just amazing, I don't think I have ever seen a prettier dog. I love her party barge - now there is a girl who knows how to party. 

I think I would need to punch a couple of vets in the nose (the one who "set it up" would be paying for that trip too.)


----------



## mad deranged women (Mar 26, 2010)

just read your story from start to finish
its so sad & im so sorry about your 
little kitty poor thing
i will never understand vets & why they do such stupid things 
looking forward to more of your story 
& how its going to end
:wavey: :wavey:


----------



## kwiland (Aug 27, 2009)

I don't know how I missed this thread before, but I did. I just read it from start to finish. I'm in love with Morgan, of course. She's beautiful. I think you are an AMAZING person for taking her in and doing everything possible to help her. I want to do rescue, one day, when I have the finances and lifestyle to do it. To me, you are a hero, and one day I hope to repeat the awesome work that you do. All I can say is thank you, thank you, thank you, you have my deepest respect, and please let us know how this story ends!


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

I have just read through this whole thread,and have cried so much, not only because of all you have gone through with your beautiful Morgan but also the fighting spirit you have and refusing to give up. The photos and illustrations are beautiful. I can only try and imagine how difficult it has been to write Morgans story so thank you for sharing it, waiting now for the next part of her journey.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Morgan is just BEAUTIFUL! I am so sorry that trip was so disappointing....UGH did you say anything to the vet??


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

*Part 10*

We are really looking forward to our summer reunion up at Club Gold, there will be a new puppy going for Morgan to play will. She has been doing fairly well, still sleeping a lot but she is playing and having fun. Two weeks before the trip , we wake up and Morgan is pulling her right leg back, about every 30 seconds. We wait for it to turn into something more, but it doesn't. It doesn't stop either. After 20 minutes we give her a valium, but it doesn't help. We do this every 20 minutes for about 2 hours and still it doesn't stop. We take her to the vet and they give her a shot of valium but that doesn't stop it. The Dr. wants me to leave her, they will put an IV port in and do a continual slow drip of valuim. I won't leave until until they assure me that someone will sit with her the entire time, someone will. I call an hour later, it's slowing up but still not stopped. I go down to visit and feed her. She is so sleepy I have to feed her by hand. About 5:00 they call and tell me the pulling has stopped for the last hour and she can come home. I go right down to get her. I have a heart to heart with the vet, I am very scared. She tells me they have ordered a new seizure drug for her that will be in on Monday. Let's just see how that goes. I get her loaded up in the car, she still has the IV port in. The Dr comes out, she wants to give Morgan one more injection of valium before I take her home. Right before she gives her the shot, I say stop. "Look at her, the port is already in her arm, is it time to let her go?. I can do it now if you tell me it's time" We both look at Morgan for a really long time. she's sleeping, she looks like an angel. "No she says it's not time. This isn't fun, but she's not suffering, she is not in pain, let's try this new drug"
So Morgan and I come home. No one else is around and she is totally out. I can only get her out of the car and set down of the lawn. I cover her up with a blanket and call everyone to tell them she is home. I had said earlier, this this might be the day I have to let her go. We sit out there for an hour or so, the other girls come to see her but she doesn't move. I think she must be dying. I take the girls in and get a drink and go back out to her. The blanket is flat, no Morgan. I am running all over the yard (it is fenced she can't get out) screaming for her. I can't find her. I go around to the back and there she is standing at the back door , tail wagging, wanting her dinner. I can't believe I almost just put this dog to sleep. She is groggy the rest of the evening but still happy and interactive. She has a good night, but in the morning the pulling starts (it's Sunday) so we end up in the ER. They give her another shot into the port and 3 more shots to take home. We never used them. The pulling stopped. Monday we go in and get the port out and pick up the new RX. It's $270 for a 20 day supply ! It has to be given every 8 hours, all her other meds are given every 12. Life is going to get interesting.....
Pics are: Sleeping with Big Bunny, The port is OUT !!!, So happy to still be here !!!


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

ok...that was sad.  Poor Morgan....and what a suprise to find her at the back door with tail wagging  I wish we could all meet super Morgan!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Morgan*

Morgan is absolutely gorgeous and she has the BEST MOM!
I am so sorry about your kitty.


----------



## Fidele (Sep 17, 2008)

Susan Marie -
I knew much of Morgan's story - but just found this thread, and reading most of the story at once really brings home to me again how wonderfully lucky Morgan was to have ended up with you! Princess Morgan really does have the most beautiful face and eyes I've seen - she looks so calm and trusting - probably because she knows how much you love her and will take care of her. Bless you!
Fidele


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Okay...more tears!! Morgan is just beautiful....such wonderful stories.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

​


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

What a truly amazing, beautiful dog. She is so very, very lucky to have you.


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

Love the photo of Morgan and big bunny she looks such a happy girl in all the photos amazing after all she has been through.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Just caught up with Morgan. Thanks for the peek to the end of the book, I was a bit worried. Now I'm praying and hoping they figured out why she keeps pulling her leg. I really hope you put these pages and illustrations into a book of some sort, they would make a wonderful short story.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

*Part 10*

We start the new meds and the seizures stop, completely. There are very little sides effects. Is this the magic bullet we have been looking for ? Except for the intense med schedule, life gets back to some kind of normal. The meds do make her intolerant to heat, so she spends more of the day playing in the pool.
I take the other 3 girls and go up to Club Gold early to get ready for the reunion. Daddy and Morgan are coming up Monday. The seizures start again Sunday night. We go ahead and bring Morgan up to the cabin but she is pretty wiped out. Monday night she has a huge seizure, not a Grand Mal but in a way, worse. She is leaping and climbing the walls, she keeps staring at the ceiling. This goes on for half an hour, we give her more valium than we have ever given her. The closet ER is down the mountain, 40 minutes away. This has to be the new meds but we wait one more day to stop them and the same thing happens. The next day I bring Morgan back home to her doctors. More blood work is run, but that turns out OK. The doctors and I agree to stop the new meds. By the next day the violent seizures have stopped, the small ones are back, but they seem easy compared to what we have just been through. The next day Morgan has come around enough for me to take her back to the cabin. Unfortunately it is still very hot up there, so we spend our days floating in the lake. I become determined to get answers so we can help this poor girl. When we get back, her vets tell me there is nothing more they can do, there is nothing else for them to try.
Pics are :Morgan loves her pool, Multitasking, Morgan and JOY at the cabin, Floating with Mommy, Morgan takes a dip, More floating with Mommy


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Morgan*

What beautiful pics you have and I love to hear about Morgan.

My favorite pics are of you and Morgan floating together-talk about SERENITY!!!! Also, love the pic of Morgan and BIG BUNNY!!


You are so very blessed to have one another!!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

The photos of Morgan floating with you are just lovely. She knows you are her guardian angel.:smooch:


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

After that post I must say thank you for the photo that showed she is still with you.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

That last photo is just awesome...she truly is a wonder...!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

​


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Thank you for loving her so much, and for sharing her story with us. I hope you can post the next chapter soon.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

I love those pictures....I think you are both so special.


----------



## Ruby'smom (Feb 4, 2008)

I have been following this thread in awe at you both
Morgan is the most beautiful golden I have ever seen 
she seems to know she is special and she knows without a doubt you are her guardian angel
the photos of you both floating on the lake are so serene what a gorgeous place to be


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Thank you so much for sharing MOrgan's story and for the pictures..Morgan is just stunning. Sooooo beautiful. You can see love in your pictures.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Thank Goodness for a bit of reprieve, if only for a short time. The pics of you with Morgan are so sweet. It's obvious, the love you have for each other.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Those pictures are just so sweet. You can just see the love between the two of you.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

*Part 11*

Morgan needs to see a Neurologist and get a new MRI. It's the only thing anybody can think of to do. We consider UC Davis again, but then I get the bright idea to take her back to the Neuro that her old owners had taken her to. Morgan is already their patient, they should feel some connection towards her. I am also hoping that they won't have to run all the gazillions of tests a Neuro work up requires since she's already had then all there. I get the clinic name off her records and call. I talk with a very nice woman who remembers Morgan. They had no idea Morgan was in a rescue, they thought since they didn't hear back, she was doing fine. I explain what has been going on with her and that because she is in a rescue (which is basically me) there are limited funds. She tells me that's not a problem, they work with rescues all the time and yes, she thinks they can help her. I set up the appointment, making it early enough that she can have the MRI that day.
I call Morgan's old owners and tell them what is going on (we have been e-mailing back and forth for several months now). We will be right in the neighborhood, would they like to come see her? Of course they want to come, will even take the kids out of school. They offer to let us stay with them if we are there overnight.
And so once again we pack Morgan up for the trip. I know she will be staying over this time, so I take her bed, some toys, food, meds and the PJ top I have been wearing, so she has something that smells like me.
The day before we go, I have blood pulled and sent to Dr. Dodds with instructions to sent the results to the Neuro ASAP. I bathe and groom Morgan, she looks beautiful, I am very proud of her.
We have to leave the next morning at 4 am to get to our appointment on time. When I go over to get Morgan, she is having a seizure and it takes quite a bit of valium to get her settled down. She is so thirsty afterward, but we are fasting her for the MRI so the best I can do is wipe her tongue with a damp cloth. Great.
As we start the trip I get very worried about seeing Morgan's owners, especially the kids. It's been a year and a half since they have seen her. Will they want her back?
We get down to the clinic and the Mom and kids are waiting for us in the parking lot, I recognize them from the pictures they sent. They come running over and I get Morgan out. She lays down in the parking lot. I explain about the morning seizure and all the meds. It doesn't matter to them, they are hugging and kissing her and saying how beautiful she is. I look at the Mom, she is crying. I get Morgan up and she takes a little walk with the kids, she is friendly but really doesn't seem to recognize them. The Mom tells me how good Morgan looks, how soft and shiny her coat is, she never looked that good with them. But I explain it's the thyroid meds, her thyroid was never working while she was with them. The Dad shows up and says hello and bends down and starts petting Morgan. Finally she looks up at him and licks his hand, he stands up and walks away, I think he is crying. The kids are back with Morgan but the Mom says it's time for them to go to school. She'll drop them off and be right back. We get back in the car and wait for our appointment. There is a tap at my window, it's the Mom, crying. She says she and the kids have talked and they now know Morgan needs to stay with me, no matter what happens, it's what they all want. And so there in the parking lot, she officially becomes mine. The Mom says she'll be back, but I know in my heart she won't. She has to begin grieving the loss of her puppy...again.
We go into our appointment, I have all of Morgan's records, pages and pages of them. The doctor doesn't seem to remember her. The doctor tells me they need to do a lot of blood work and a spinal tap. I explain that we have brand new blood work already from Dr. Dodds. And that Morgan had a spinal tap last time she was here and they found nothing. She is here for an MRI. She says they need to do all this other stuff to see if an MRI is even needed. They will do blood work and spinal tap and ultrasound today and the MRI the next morning, depending on what the other tests show. Why have I fasted her then? I tell them she needs her seizure meds, can I give her food and water? They let me give her water. We go have lunch while they start the tests. They say they need to redo all the tests so they can compare them to last time. Whatever. I call in a couple hours and they tell me all her tests look fine, they want to do the MRI in the morning. I don't know what to do now. I don't want to bring her home right after being put under. We talk about staying down there but we can't be with her, so we decide to come home. I drop off all her stuff back at the clinic, they let me go back and see her. She is in a little metal cage in the back, no one else is in there . They assure me someone will be checking on her all the time...but I really don't believe them. They make me leave a deposit, twice the amount of what I was originally quoted for EVERYTHING. I don't care, just fix her !!!
No pics of this time, way to sad and too much crying.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

That would have been heartbreaking for me...watching Morgan and her old family and them realizing she belongs with you (as she does). Why I read these stories at work is beyond me!! More tears.....that poor baby has been through way too much!!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)




----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Poor baby....need more tissues here.


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

Wow - I just read all 14 pages in one sitting. I, too, need kleenex. That last post from Kimm did me in -- "As I walk through the storm...."

I was hoping my the time I got to page 14 the story would have its happy ending. I will keep checking back.

I am in awe of you and your devotion and love to Morgan. She is so incredibly beautiful - You are truly an angel on earth. I am speechless of you and this story.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I hope writing this all down has been a cathartic process for you. It's certainly making me feel silly for my petty complaints and lucky as a lottery winner for having a healthy pup...and taking it for granted sometimes. You and Morgan are surely blessed to have found one another. I can only believe that at the end of your tale of Morgan's 1000 days, I'll be crying tears of Joy.

& again, Kimm has made another perfect complement to Morgan's story.


----------



## marieb (Mar 24, 2008)

I've been following along with Morgan's amazing story and I wanted to say that you are such a wonderful Mom to Morgan. I'm looking forward to the next chapter!


----------



## Taz Monkey (Feb 25, 2007)

Just read this from start to finish and I admit that Kimm's last post sent me over the edge. Can't wait to read the next chapter!


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

I am completely addicted and moved by this story....I check back several times a day at work looking for the next edition while I find myself cheering Morgan and her mom on.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Thanks, I thought maybe it was getting boring......


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Oh this has just got my tears flowing again. Morgan has gone thru so much but I envision such a bright future for her. With Susan Marie as her angel she can soar. 

I know it cost her original family so much to give her up but they knew you were meant to be her final Mom.


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

There is not an ounce of boring in this story to me at all....I am completely captivated and also appreciate you sharing your story as it does help put the "small" issues of life in perspective.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

I really was intending to make today's part longer, so this could get told faster. But today was the hardest part to write so far. Morgan's owner's are really wonderful people and they loved her VERY much.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

I don't know how you did it SM. I am amazed at how much you and Morgan have gone through and I'm sure her story isn't even half over.
I'm so angry that the vet made you pay double what was quoted to you especially since you explained your circumstances. Arrggghhh!
Morgan is so, so lucky to have found you.


----------



## macchelle (Dec 28, 2008)

*sniff* I have stocked up on tissues but I'm not sure it's enough now. Morgan's family are obviously good people as they made such a good decision, even though it must have broken their hearts to let her go finally. But I am willing to bet that the blow was softened by seeing how wonderfully she was loved by you and knowing that ultimately she was receiving the best possible care in your loving arms. How many people would have given up on her by now and put her to sleep, not just because of the financial burden but because it simply seems as if she had no hope of getting better? Truly, she was meant to be with you. 

And this story is by no means boring. It is a moving tale of heart wrenching love and devotion between a beautiful Golden and her equally beautiful mom. I check in every day especially to see your updates. (Okay, I also love to see your pictures of your girls dressed up, LOL).


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Im crying....again. You are such a great Mom.....


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

Very moving and such an emotional roller coaster for everyone, so happy that Morgan met her original family, but knew that it was in her best interests to stay with you, they must have been so happy to at last know what had happened to her after she left them.
Waiting to read the next part of Morgan and your story.


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Gosh, I just want to meet you both! I want to hold Morgan's sweet face in my hands and give a huge hug to Susan...your devotion is inspiring and endless.
And Kimm, you are so in synch with them! Your picture gifts just flow through this tale....the absolute icing on the cake.
More, more, please...


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

I wish there was a way, other than just printing out the thread, to create a keeper 'manuscript' of sorts for the amazing stories this forum contains...they deserve so much more than just a 'cyber archive'...


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

moverking said:


> I wish there was a way, other than just printing out the thread, to create a keeper 'manuscript' of sorts for the amazing stories this forum contains...they deserve so much more than just a 'cyber archive'...


 
I was just thinking the same thing...This story is so 'real' (I don't know how to say this, really), it is so well written, so sincere, it grips you deep inside. I don't cry often, but the last part had me going down as well! And the additions Kimm makes are so spot on...


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

inge said:


> I was just thinking the same thing...This story is so 'real' (I don't know how to say this, really), it is so well written, so sincere, it grips you deep inside. I don't cry often, but the last part had me going down as well! And the additions Kimm makes are so spot on...


Goodness....Susan and Morgan, Meggie, Duke's Mama, Dallas Gold, Maarten's Story....and _so many more _all occupy spots in our hearts, don't they?


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

moverking said:


> Goodness....Susan and Morgan, Meggie, Duke's Mama, Dallas Gold, Maarten's Story....and _so many more _all occupy spots in our hearts, don't they?


Maybe there could be a separate section on the Forum with threads like this...I mean, so many people are not only moved by these stories, but strangely enough also comforted, because of the love you feel from the story and the reactions of the readers. It's a pity time can let them fade away...That's the way I feel, anyway...


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Claire's Mom*

Claire's Mom

My only problem with Morgan's story is I want to know the happy ending.


----------



## Our3dogs (Apr 3, 2008)

Susan Marie, you know you and your fur kids are always in our thoughts when we fold our hands and doggie paws. 

Just a note, my husband and I along with Logan, Lacey, and Ralphie had the fun time of being able to meet Susan Marie and her fur kids one fall Sunday in October a few years ago at a giant pumpkin farm in Salinas, CA. We came down from Morgan Hill and she came up from the valley. We met at the farm with another Golden owner from the GRiC forum. Susan might even still have the group picture we took. It was so great to put a face with the forum posts.


----------



## mybuddy (Mar 2, 2007)

da morgin

dis is da buddy

i fink yoo berrie beeyouteefal. downt tel da daisy i sayd dis cuz herz getz da jellyassed bout dis.

i fink i wunt yoo da bee mi noo pren. i lobe yoo da manee manee.

i lobe yer momee n da mi momee lobez yer momee n da mi momee lobez da morgin dawgie bout dis.

kay. hyde yer toona.

dis is da buddy


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Our3dogs said:


> Susan Marie, you know you and your fur kids are always in our thoughts when we fold our hands and doggie paws.
> 
> Just a note, my husband and I along with Logan, Lacey, and Ralphie had the fun time of being able to meet Susan Marie and her fur kids one fall Sunday in October a few years ago at a giant pumpkin farm in Salinas, CA. We came down from Morgan Hill and she came up from the valley. We met at the farm with another Golden owner from the GRiC forum. Susan might even still have the group picture we took. It was so great to put a face with the forum posts.


This was before Morgan and Rose
We love that you live in "Morgan " Hill !!!


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

moverking said:


> Gosh, I just want to meet you both! I want to hold Morgan's sweet face in my hands and give a huge hug to Susan...your devotion is inspiring and endless.
> And Kimm, you are so in synch with them! Your picture gifts just flow through this tale....the absolute icing on the cake.
> 
> More, more, please...


Kim is truly amazing. We have been Cyber friends for over 8 years and she has always been there for us, since the beginning with Morgan. But this is the first time she is hearing the whole story. Her pictures are spot on, it's like she is sitting right next to me, making the pictures as I write the story. The last picture she made with the bubble hearts, Morgan's favorite thing are bubbles!! Even when she is being a totally sleepy head, she will always wake up to chase bubbles. Thank you so much Kim, this wouldn't be same story without your beautiful pictures!!!:smooch:


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

Karen519 said:


> Claire's Mom
> 
> My only problem with Morgan's story is I want to know the happy ending.


Me too!!! She is such a beautiful girl, it's hard to believe that she's had to go through so much.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm trying to stay silent about the compliments because I don't want to take the story too off topic. I do thank each and every one of you that have mentioned the edited photos. Some days I just lose all creativeness, but Morgan and Susan Marie inspire me.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

*Part 12 The only way I can write this part is with Morgan sitting next to me.*

Before we leave for home, I once again sign the form authorizing them to let her go while she is still under, IF they find a brain tumor or something else untreatable. We get home in time to go out for dinner. Usually when we go out, we take Morgan or get a sitter and stay within 10 minutes of home. Tonight we can go where ever we want, stay as long as we want, I can even have a drink! It's not as fun as it sounded. When we get home, we all fit on the couch and Daddy is spending the night. It's like normal, but it's not, because Morgan has become part of our normal. Even Erin is looking for her. I would have my old life back without her, I hate it!
Morgan's MRI is scheduled for noon. So I decide to sleep in and call and check on her before the procedure. But the phone rings before I am even up. It's the Dr., they got an early start Morgan is waking up. Oh thank God .
And then the Dr, says, "It seems your puppy.. (and I am thinking oh no, here it comes, she has a brain tumor, she has cancer, she has a skull fracture) but she says "It seems your puppy is missing a part of her brain." Excuse me, I can't remember hearing anything quite as shocking as this, ever!! I ask what is there where her brain is supposed to be? She says "There's nothing there" (Remember there words???)
Then she tells me she has a shrunken kidney and a node on her adrenal gland. How did this happen? She has no idea. What do we do and she says the only thing she can think of is to put her back on the Keppra.. I tell her I can't, it only made things worse. So she tells me then I should bring her home and start Hospice care. Frankly she has no idea why she is still alive.
I can't talk anymore and tell her I will be down first thing in the morning to get her.
I call her Vets here, I call Dr. Dodds, no one can believe it, no one knows what to say. I can't even cry.
I call Morgan's old owners to let them know, but only get an answering machine. I am not leaving news like this in a message. I tell them when we will be back down to pick her up if they want to see her again.
Now all I want to do is get back down there and get my dog. We leave at 3 am so we can be there when they open. I never see or hear from the Dr again. An Intern checks us out. He is saying all this stuff, none of it sounds anything like what the Dr told me. I don't care, just get my dog. He hands me a bottle of pills and I think, oh thank God they found something to give her. But when I look it is the Keppra. I don't want this I tell him, I won't give it to her. But it's the Dr. orders he says. What are you going to do then. And I tell him I am going to take her home and pray.
They bring her out so is all wobbily but once I get her outside she starts running around the parking lot. She wants back in her car now !! I ride in the back and sleep with her the rest of the way home.

This picture is of Morgan just getting home. It is one of my most favorite pictures of her. I am so used to my long legged Field girls, that Morgan's short little confirmation legs make me laugh. Plus she doesn't run, she prances. When she comes down these steps, I think she looks like a baby Clydesdale horse, it cracks me up. There are times I have worried I will never get to see her do this again..


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

I have been watching for the latest Morgan edition all day.

I hope I do not offend/upset you or sound stupid...but i have 1 question. So is she missing part of her brain or the whole thing?


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

She is missing the left front lobe. The way I understand it, the part she is missing is the part they remove on people when they are having seizures !! Go figure??? But wait, it gets better (?) !!


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

I have remembered what the 1st MRI Vet said like you told us to and have been waiting for it to play in.......I did not realize his "there's nothing there" comment meant exactly that.


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

Oh- my heart goes out to you, missing part of her brain - thats it? I think these vets are all nuts. Did they do the MRI correctly and more important do they know how to read it?

I hope you got the film, I would be contacting a veterinarian college at this point. Poor Morgan and poor you and your family nobody is giving you answers and it really doesn't sound like they are trying to figure it out. You would think that at this point the doctors would be determined to find the cause - I think the only ones missing part of their brain are the doctors.

Hugs to you and Morgan.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Belle's Mom said:


> I have remembered what the 1st MRI Vet said like you told us to and have been waiting for it to play in.......I did not realize his "there's nothing there" comment meant exactly that.


Neither did he!! We still have no idea why this didn't show up (or NOT show up) on the first MRI ! If it had though, I probably would have put her to sleep:no:. So I am glad that it didn't !!


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

I am a firm believer that everything happens for a reason.....it didn't show because it was not her time to go yet.


----------



## kwiland (Aug 27, 2009)

I've been so anxious to hear how this ends! Each time I check, I brace myself for the worst. But, today, it sounds like Morgan is still with us. I definitely 'hear' present tense, not past tense. Maybe just wishful thinking on my part!

I can not wait to see how this story ends up. I'm so in love with Morgan, she's just a pretty girl. And, so what if she is missing part of her brain -- she's just an extra doofy golden, as opposed to the normal, doofy golden.  

I just hope this turn out happy.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Sometimes laughter is our tears turned inside out...And sometimes our laughter is just full of pure joy...Live in the moment...








​


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Morgan*

I hold my breath everytime I check this thread.

Anyone reading this has to love Morgan and Claire's Friend!!
you too, Kimm!!!


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Again...reading this at work!!! That poor baby......I just cry when I think what the two of you have been through....not sure I would be as strong. K...need a kleenex now.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

"not sure I would be as strong." You would be if you held her in your arms and looked into her eyes !


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

You don't know if you should laugh or cry at this part of the story. How could the vets not seen this little problem of brain missing?!!!??? Kind of like hello did you people go to school?


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Belle's Mom said:


> I am a firm believer that everything happens for a reason.....it didn't show because it was not her time to go yet.


This is exactly what I was thinking. What a trooper Morgan and SM are!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I am just reading Morgan's story. She is so beautiful and you are an angel for taking her in and loving her.
I relate so much to this story. My Max had bad hypothyroid, grand mal seizures and we unfortunately had a very poor substandard vet. I made many mistakes from lack of knowledge and trusting vets I shouldn't have. Our Max lived to be 12 when he died of megaesophagus which was caused by mistreatment by the vet for both his hypothyroid, seizures and misdiagnosed ME.

God be with you and Morgan.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Claire's Friend said:


> "not sure I would be as strong." You would be if you held her in your arms and looked into her eyes !


You're absolutely right.....I would be!! I wouldn't let my babies down.!!!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Ok, you really can't make us wait a whole day for the next chapter! This is just unreal!

Bless little Morgan, and SM you are an inspiration.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Checking for the next chapter....Bless you for telling us her story!


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

Checking in as well...


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

It's been evident that Morgan is one special girl and you are one special lady from the beginning of the story. But, the extraordinary nature of her 'specialness' is nothing more than a small miracle wrapped in a Golden package. You also caught her with her little paws off the ground in that image...quite befitting I think, for an Angel.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

*Part 13*

I am numb when we get home. All I want to do is sit with my girls and hold Morgan. We decide we will give her the best month ever and then let her go. Her old owner calls and says somehow she missed my call when we were down there. After they had seen Morgan, she and the kids went shopping and bought Morgan all kinds of stuff. I drop the bombshell and tell her of our plans. She can barely speak, but does say she trusts me to do what ever is best for Morgan. She would still like to send the toys for her to enjoy in whatever time she has left. I tell her I will keep in touch. We decide NOT to tell the kids.
As the fog in my brain starts to lift, I have an epiphany... Morgan has been like this for 2 years, she hasn't died yet. She isn't going to die just because the Dr. says so. I get mad, I am not going to let someone (the Neuro) who I don't even like or trust decide the fate of my dog !!
I take the MRI to a friend, who is one of the top human radiologists in the country. He takes a look at it and says it's a cyst , a fluid fill cyst. I call my vets and they start checking into it. I come home and get on the internet. What I find makes total sense, but the treatment is still the same, medication. I call back down to the Neuro to ask them. The Dr is on vacation, the Intern I spoke with doesn't work there any more. They try and find someone to talk with me. Finally someone gets on the phone and I explain about the cyst. They say that is impossible. I ask if a radiologist ever read the MRI. They say yes. Before or after the Neuro made her determination? After. So he was only confirming what she said, he came up with nothing on his own? That is right. Then he goes on and on about scar tissue and that's why it couldn't be a cyst and it couldn't be operated on. Scar tissue? Operations? No one has EVER mentioned any of this to me before now. Forget it, you guys don't REALLY know any more than I do what's wrong with her, it's all guesses.
So we find a Neuroradiologist at UC Davis who is willing to review the case. Her records are so big they have to be shipped in a box. We waited for almost a month for someone to get back to us. When they do, they say "Brain damage, it's a birth defect." OK , 3 expert opinions , all very different. Still no ideas for treatment.
So here we are. Morgan's doing OK but still has seizures. I am better at dealing with them now, don't think every time she has one she is going to die. I go back through my records and find out exactly what meds she was on during than 5 1/2 month period of no seizures. That is what we are going to do, try to get her back to those meds. In the mean time, if pain and suffering come, we let her go. If she goes into Status ( when the seizues won't stop without extreme medical intervention) we let her go. Until then, we are going to get on with our lives and enjoy the time we do have with her. It is the fall of 2008 and we start to adjust the meds.

Pics are: Morgan on the Princess Throne, Playing with Garfield, Garfield is yummy !, A package from the kids, Lots of good toys and a Mickey Mouse hat from Grandma and Grandpa, A very happy, but spoiled girl !


----------



## riddle03 (Jun 9, 2005)

Love the pic with the mouse ears ! Love Morgan !!


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

I am sitting so close to the edge of my seat right now that I think I may fall off.....


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Gosh, after your next to the last post, about her missing left frontal lobe, I've spent the afternoon searching for any and every possible similar documented scenario..."supratentorial gray matter reduction, LFL sinus issues, cysts, on and on and on...

I want to fly in and fix her 

What a beautiful face, and those eyes....:smooch:


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Susan Marie shared something with me today. I didn't know that these words are special to her and to Morgan. I was clueless when I posted my friend's poem in Alan's thread yesterday.








​


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

I am in love with the mouse ears picture.


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

I love the photo of the mouse ears, more than that I love the fact that you have fought and fought never giving up, whilst also keeping in the back of your mind that if you thought the time was right and Morgan was behond help, you were prepared to let her go and put an end to her suffering whatever the emotional cost to you, I am just so happy that you still have Morgan and am waiting for the next chapter of your journey together.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Claire's Friend*

Claire's Friend:

I love Morgan, too and I love the picture with the Mickey Mouse Ears on Morgan!!

Morgan is a very angelic looking girl-AND I know that her Mom is a Saint!!


----------



## Jupiter's Human (Aug 22, 2009)

More more more!


----------



## furrygodmother (Jun 12, 2008)

Oh, What a gorgeous girl!

I had to copy the picture of all the sweet doggies and the cat on the bed and send it to my husband to show him he could have it worse!  Cats are allowed on our bed ( 3 outta four usually join us), and only one big dog at a time can get on there (but they have to wait until after he gets up)

I LOVE Morgan's stretched out position... she was obviously SO happy!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

This newest installment has just made me smile with the pictures of Morgan. I love her Morgan ears picture. Those kids sent her some great presents. I love Erin but Morgan has a special place in my heart because of her seizures and my Beau. My Beau didnt go thru one percent of what Morgan has gone thru but I love the special need pups. 
The difference of opinion from all the different vets just amazes me. I just dont understand how they can all come up with so many different diagnosis.


----------



## CosbysMommy (Feb 20, 2010)

I'd like to see all those vets in one room. Grrr.

Love you Morgan! And I know I'm not the only one, you hold a special place in so many hearts everywhere. And your Mom is the best and greatest mom you could have ever been blessed with. Normally I would be saying kiss that pup for me, but Morgan this time, I'm going to have to ask you to kiss that mom for me. <3


----------



## macchelle (Dec 28, 2008)

*big, happy, watery sigh* That's all. Nothing to say. Waiting to read more...


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

CosbysMommy said:


> Normally I would be saying kiss that pup for me, but Morgan this time, I'm going to have to ask you to kiss that mom for me. <3



I very much agree :smooch:


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kisses*

Kisses to both Morgan and her wonderful Mom!


----------



## marieb (Mar 24, 2008)

I can't wait for the next chapter!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

macchelle said:


> *big, happy, watery sigh* That's all. Nothing to say. Waiting to read more...


I'm going to have to borrow this, because you said it perfectly.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

*Part 14*

We start adjusting Morgan's meds. We have our goal, we just have to go at it very slowy. The side effects can be severe so I can only do one at a time. Sept is really good. She gets to do lots of swimming and she and Joy have even worked out a way of playing that doesn't get Morgan over excited. At the end of the month we have a big and different type of seizure. This one scares me. After 20 minutes of trying to get it to stop, we take her to the ER. By the time we pull into the parking lot it is over. She goes running into the hospital. I have them check her temp since we are already there. It isn't even elevated. The next day I up both the meds.
I have decided what I want for Christmas is a professional portrait done of Morgan. I have to time the picture taking just right. After she eats so she isn't crazy, but before her meds, so she is not asleep. I get her all groomed and we go for the pictures. We get about 15 minutes of cooperation and then she gets the zoomies and leaps off the podium . The pictures turn out beautiful, there are so many where she is just stunning, but there is one, not as beautiful as the others but with a twinkle in her eye and just the tip of her tongue hanging out. We choose that one, that is who she is.
The next day the increase in meds kicks in and she goes to sleep, so much that we have to carry her up and down the stairs. But the seizures stop. Her Doctors think her body will adjust in a week or two, but 4 weeks later she is still asleep. We run blood work and everything is way high. We haven't even gotten her to where she was before, but we have to lower the meds to wake her up. As the weeks go by she gets better and still no seizures. We have a Pirate theme Howloween party in honor of Captain Morgan. She is still pretty sleepy, but likes the trick or treating. When I try to put her down for a nap, she keeps getting up to be with the other dogs. It is time to take our Christmas picture. I want to do it in front of the fireplace, but there is a Presto Log in there and I don't like the way it looks, so I take it out. The picture turns out great. I am out of town and Daddy is watching her, he leaves for no more than 5 minutes and when he come back, that little stinker is eating the Presto Log. He gets a hold of me on the cell and I say he has to induce vomiting, we can't take a chance. I can tell by the way he is talking he is not going to be able to to this. So I have him take her and the Presto Log to the ER. I leave to get to the hospital right away. I am thinking they are going to give her peroxide, but by the time I get there, they have put some kind of medication in her eye and when that didn't make her throw up, they pumped her stomach. I can't believe it didn't kill her. I get her home, all around her eye is stained green, but she can see. Once she wakes up she seems OK. But later that night the seizures come back.
Pics are: Morgan and JOY run thru the sprinklers, Captain Morgan at Howloween, The "Kidz" table at Thanksgiving

***As an FYI, Presto Logs have changed their formula. In order to make them all natural, they have added some kind of sweet smelling wax. Very attractive to dogs and cats ! Great...


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

OH Morgan...what a sweetheart..I am in love with her......what a story. I cant wait for the next chapter...


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

I can't believe that you decorated the table for the dogs too! LOL. That has got to be the sweetest pic ever!!!! Oh, for sure I am coming back as your dog!!!!!!


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Ok...crying again!! Is a presto log a log for the fireplace? I am so setting a Thanksgiving table for Chester and Murphy this year.....that is the cutest thing I have ever seen.


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

Love the Captain Morgan pic...I cannot believe your dogs are so good about dress up...


----------



## jlc's mom (Dec 21, 2007)

What courage you and Morgan have. I just read through everything and can't wait for the next chapter too.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Captain Morgan,I love it. Even with everything she has gone thru trying to eat a presto log is just amazing. Love her in her costume and sitting at the table eating at the table with the other girls.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

C's Mom said:


> I can't believe that you decorated the table for the dogs too! LOL. That has got to be the sweetest pic ever!!!! Oh, for sure I am coming back as your dog!!!!!!


 
Ditto!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

I am just loving this story!! I am not familiar with Morgan besides on this thread, so I really have no idea how this story ends... I am eagerly anticipating the next chapter!! 

You are SUCH a great dog mom, and I have to ask...how is it that you have been able to afford so much vet care?? Did you have insurance on her? Independently wealthy?? : I don't mean to be rude, but there are very few people who would be able to give Morgan the care that you have, I imagine it hasn't been cheap! she is SO lucky to have you!!!


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

She would not qualify for insurance as she had this condition when I got her. In the beginning I had a lot of help from forum members, this one and another I belong to. Also I have a rescue group and many of my adopters send donations. My vets are wonderful and only charge me for the things that actually cost them money and then they charge me at their cost. One of the labs was underwritting all her lab work but then I starting using Dr. Dodds, so I pay for it now. Her meds are expensive but I shop around and buy them in bulk when I can. Everyone (almost) who meets her, falls in love with her and wants to help. Most of my birthday and Christmas presents are gift certificates to the vets or for her food. Far from any kind of wealthy, but we don't have human children, so we have some savings there. But if it wasn't for the kindness of strangers, I am not sure we would manage.


----------



## GoldenHeart6-2 (Aug 29, 2009)

Morgan is a beautiful girl...who wouldn't try to do anything possible to help her live a long happy life?!

BRAVO TO YOU!!! :thanks:


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Susan Marie, I thought I could avoid this thread altogether, but your " But if it wasn't for the kindness of strangers, I am not sure we would manage. " has drawn me into your dramatic tale. Folks, I have known Susan Marie in the flesh for about eight years; she has been to my home several times, and I have been to Club Gold several times. We have lived through and shared the deaths of beloved animals. Two summers ago, some of us gathered at Club Gold for what had become an annual tradition at my house. We went to California because SM wouldn't leave Morgan, who had multiple small seizures a day and had been to an expensive specialist (I think they were the vet who said she was missing part of her brain) right before we arrived. I had been so drawn to this particular story every day in long phone conversations with Susan Marie and was looking forward to meeting Morgan.

Morgan has what I consider no quality of life. When she is on her medications, she is either asleep or cannot keep her feet under her, literally. When the medications are wearing off, she turns into Cujo, although I believe she has no idea what she's doing. Knowing it's not her fault didn't make anyone less frightened when she became Cujo. At our rendezvous in California, JOY and Erin were not allowed outside when Morgan was outside because they might distrub her and bring on a seizure. I can tell you that Erin didn't really care, as she's the most happy-g0-lucky dog ever, but JOY certainly was one sad puppy. SM wasn't really very "present", as she spends every waking moment watching this poor dog, to the point that she had lost 40 pounds because she wouldn't go in the kitchen to fix food. That isn't sainthood, it's fanatacism!

What brought me to post to this thread, though, is that Susan Marie asked for money from long-time members of another forum (where all of these friends originally met) to help find a cure for Morgan. There doesn't appear to be a cure for Morgan, but Susan Marie refused to accept this. She and her partner have multiple properties in California, so to ask people for money towards treating this dog was ridiculous.

I believe in providing a good quality of life for all dogs, including those with disabilities. Rolling Dog Ranch comes to mind, where a couple take in blind and deaf dogs, cats and horses, as well as tripods and animals with neurological issues. However, when the animal that you are keeping alive really cannot participate in its own life, joyfully or otherwise, I think it's cruel. I told Susan Marie that at Bass Lake, and we are no longer friends as a result. This oh-so-dramatic cliffhanger tale of Morgan's life has another side to it, and it's not nearly as pretty.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

The "dying" dog this past year


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I will work on Captain Morgan photos when I get home. I threw myself in bed early last night and never saw the photos.


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

Lovely photos especially like the one of Morgan sticking her tongue out very sweet.
What was the cake made of is it a regular cake or a dog cake.
Waiting for the next part of your journey together.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

​


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

*End of Story- Morgan and I playing TODAY*

The Vets have finally determined that Morgan's body is healing. She has gone from 2 1/2 times the normal amount of thyroid meds to the normal amount for a dog her weight. The same thing is happening with the seizure drugs. She goes a month or so without any seizures and then the meds get to high. When that happens, we lower the meds and when she has a seizure, I hold her until it's over and then she gets a big bowl of ice cream. Daddy and Morgan moved back to the big house last June. We love having them here, except for the snoring...Daddy's not Morgan's. We spend our days working on the house ( a little) , working on the yard ( a lot) laying in the sun, floating in the spa. Morgan goes on walks with us now and visits a couple of elderly neighbors, who love having her lay on the couch with them so they can pet her. One of the ladies has seizures herself. 
My house hasn't been cleaned top to bottom for years, I am not totally put together with matching shoes and earrings. Jeans and sweats are the uniform of choice these days, sometimes my socks don't match. But I always wear underwear, nice, clean underwear. In case I get in an accident you know. Everything doesn't have to be perfect to have perfection in your life. Morgan was sent to teach me something. I have learned to cherish each day, I have learned who my friends really are and I have learned there is always hope. I have spent all this time the last three years not only with Morgan, but with my old kitties and Erin who are/were in their final months. I hope Morgan has a lot more to teach me. Morgan has good days with bad moments, some days are great, some days she sleeps a lot. She could die tonight or in 10 years, but couldn't most of us. I have heard from many people with dogs like Morgan, who have 4 or 5 tough years and then the seizure just stop and they live seizure free for the rest of their lives. I just got this note last week:

"For all of you in the thick of things with seizures - there is hope. 9 1/2 years ago Maggie and I began our journey with seizures. We had horrible clusters every few weeks or less. We started Pb and then KBr; we looked for and avoided every possible trigger; we did all the diet stuff and still we had seizures. Yes, we did have an occasional 4 month streak and it was incredible but then back to seizures - as soon as we saw some sort of pattern, the pattern was broken - as soon as I thought would happen next, it didn't. And then (after about 7 years) we went 8 months without a seizure - unbelievable! My theory was when we had seizures again they would be horrible - and when they came we had 2 mild ones and were done - not our usual horrible 48 hours. And now.........it has been 18 months and counting. I no longer spend hours cooking, she just gets kibble and some yogurt with breakfast. Yes, she suffers from ataxia and sleeps alot - my "special needs" dog - but she is not seizing. My (current) conclusion is that a good number of dogs eventually age out of these frequent seizures regardless of what you do. Of course the caviat - every dog is different. After nearly 10 years on this list I've seen it happen - so be patient. This is such a horrible disease but I do think it makes us better people and better dog owners. THERE is HOPE. "

Morgan will never be a normal dog, There are no more tests to do, there is no cure. But her body is healing, what she needs now, is time and love and we have plenty of that to give her. I say it takes a village to save a dog and YOU are Morgan's Village. Thank you for listening....:smooch:


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Mirgan is a doll and thank you so much for telling her story. May she have many, many good years with her angel.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Thank YOU!


----------



## Phillyfisher (Jan 9, 2008)

What a wonderful story. Took me a awhile to catch up with it, and now it is done! Like everyone has said, Morgan is very lucky to have you. I applaud your efforts for trying to find her a cure. I hope that if I ever face that situation, I would have your determination and wherewithal to keep searching and find hope. The choice of whether or not to continue is a personal one, between a person and their dog. We are not to judge. I firmly believe our dogs will tell us when it is time to let them go- and it seems to me that Morgan wants to hang around for awhile.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

What a beautiful, tear jerking story about your Morgan of a 1000 days.
May God give you many years together, you both deserve it.
June


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

​


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

What each of us chooses to do with our dogs is a personal decision and no one can tell us what is right or wrong. Looking at the pictures and reading Morgan's story, I can say if I had the time and money, I probably would have done the same thing. I would have wanted to know that I have done everything I could for my dog. There are good days and bad days with seizure dogs, I know I had some with my Beau, but I didnt want to give up on him until he told me he didnt want to fight anymore. And he didnt have near the issues that Morgan had.

Looking at these pictures you can see she is happy and loved, isnt that what all of us want for our dogs. And those pictures dont show a dog that is ready to give up, they show a dog with alot of life to live. Morgan we love you and hope you have 10,000 more days. Susan Marie you are an amazing woman. Bless you for everything you have done for Morgan and everything you may do in the future. Give her a big hug and kiss from me and my boys.


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

I want to thank you so much for sharing your story with us. You are truly a special person and Morgan is a very precious Golden indeed.

As mentioned, it is such a personal decision on how you deal with a seriously ill dog. I have been down the road with terminally ill pets and my Sunshine and her heart condition. I did everything I could for them and would do so again.

Bless you and your very special girl. My goodness you have a few very special girls enjoy them and please give them all kisses and hugs for me and please keep us updated on Morgan as well as Erin's fashion shows. Such gorgeous Goldens.


----------



## GoldenHeart6-2 (Aug 29, 2009)

BeauShel said:


> What each of us chooses to do with our dogs is a personal decision and no one can tell us what is right or wrong. Looking at the pictures and reading Morgan's story, I can say if I had the time and money, I probably would have done the same thing. I would have wanted to know that I have done everything I could for my dog. There are good days and bad days with seizure dogs, I know I had some with my Beau, but I didnt want to give up on him until he told me he didnt want to fight anymore. And he didnt have near the issues that Morgan had.
> 
> Looking at these pictures you can see she is happy and loved, isnt that what all of us want for our dogs. And those pictures dont show a dog that is ready to give up, they show a dog with alot of life to live. Morgan we love you and hope you have 10,000 more days. Susan Marie you are an amazing woman. Bless you for everything you have done for Morgan and everything you may do in the future. Give her a big hug and kiss from me and my boys.


Carol, I couldn't have said it better myself! I was thinking about what I wanted to say, but when I read your post, it was perfect!!!


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

Thank you for sharing your story and I pray that Morgan is with you for many many years to come she is a beautiful girl and you are a great Mum.
It did start me thinking what I would have done in your situation and I can honestly say I don't know, and until it happens to someone people can sit in judgment of when is the right time to let go but until they walk in the same shoes I don't think they can judge.
Hugs to you and Morgan.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Morgan and her Mom*

Morgan and her Mom are two SPECIAL ANGELS that were meant to be together!!!

I, too, wish you and Morgan countless more years of love and life.

You are two very precious ladies.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

It is obvious Morgan is full of life, love and happiness. Wishing her much more!!!

And I believe that about seizures easing as dogs get old. Our Max had much fewer seizures his last few years.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Many of you know that I'm coming back as SM's dog and reading this thread has cememted that thought for me.

Not only will I be dressed up pretty, given lots of treats, toys and specially decorated feast tables but I will be loved beyond measure and not given up on. What more can anyone, even a dog, ask for?

I want to thank you SM for hanging in there for Morgan. Its evident from the photos that you have posted here that despite Morgan's health issues you have given her a great quality of life and she is truly loved - she is one lucky Golden girl.


----------



## timberwolf (Apr 1, 2009)

BeauShel said:


> What each of us chooses to do with our dogs is a personal decision and no one can tell us what is right or wrong. Looking at the pictures and reading Morgan's story, I can say if I had the time and money, I probably would have done the same thing. I would have wanted to know that I have done everything I could for my dog. There are good days and bad days with seizure dogs, I know I had some with my Beau, but I didnt want to give up on him until he told me he didnt want to fight anymore. And he didnt have near the issues that Morgan had.
> 
> Looking at these pictures you can see she is happy and loved, isnt that what all of us want for our dogs. And those pictures dont show a dog that is ready to give up, they show a dog with alot of life to live. Morgan we love you and hope you have 10,000 more days. Susan Marie you are an amazing woman. Bless you for everything you have done for Morgan and everything you may do in the future. Give her a big hug and kiss from me and my boys.


Thank you Carol for saying exactly what most of us are feeling.
Susan Marie, thank you for sharing Morgan's story with us.
As Morgan is a gift sent to you, you also are a gift sent to Morgan. God Bless you.
Keeping you all in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Sophie's slave (Jul 1, 2007)

Susan, I've also been reading your story with great interest, and while I'm certainly happy that you've found peace with Morgan, I'm sad to see that those people who supported and loved you from the beginning are absent. There are a number of us who were friends. And close ones, I thought. I'm sure that there are members of the "other" forum, ones who supported you emotionally and financially through your first days with Morgan, who would like to know the outcome of your story. And maybe you are in touch with them...I don't know.

I am one of those people who traveled to Bass Lake during that summer two years ago, and I am one of those whose mental image of Morgan, through Susan Marie, did not fit the reality. It was a terribly uncomfortable trip for me, with very limited activities planned around Morgan and her seizures. I watched, appalled, as twice this sweet, drugged dog tried to bite two of my friends, completely unaware of what she was doing. Both people were frightened. One was actually told by Susan to squat down to Morgan's level, effectively putting her face in reach of her teeth. I also remember very clearly the image of beautiful JOY, who watched with the saddest of eyes as all of Susan's focus was on Morgan.

I’ve learned, too, who my friends are and how easily friendships can be thrown away when someone speaks up and shares an opinion. It was a hard lesson. In my world, though my opinions don't always mesh with those of my friends, they are still my friends. I still love them and I wouldn't toss them away so easily. No one told Susan Marie what she should do about Morgan. No one thought less of her for what she chose to do. No one sat in judgment of her. We were there with her from the beginning. We all supported her, regardless. Susan, you didn't learn who your friends were...you've forgotten who they really were. 

Sadly, some of the close friendships that were forged prior to Bass Lake have fractured and blown away, I think due to the discomfort and stress felt during that last trip together. The Rocky Mountain Rendezvous with our little core group of women is no more and that's the saddest thing of all. I miss them.


----------



## New Golden Mom (Dec 17, 2008)

Thank you for sharing your incredible story and pictures. You and Morgan are truly inspirational..and your love and devotion to each other is heartwarming. You are blessed to have each other and may you continue to be blessed with many more years together.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

I also thank you for telling Morgan's story. You are so lucky to have one another, please keep us updated with stories and pictures of your beautiful girls.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Thank you for Morgan`s story and thank you for loving her so much to go through what you have with her.......she`s a very lucky girl!!!

P.S. The kleenex companies also thank you as I`ve needed many of them throughout this story.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Sophie's slave said:


> Susan, I've also been reading your story with great interest, and while I'm certainly happy that you've found peace with Morgan, I'm sad to see that those people who supported and loved you from the beginning are absent. There are a number of us who were friends. And close ones, I thought. I'm sure that there are members of the "other" forum, ones who supported you emotionally and financially through your first days with Morgan, who would like to know the outcome of your story. And maybe you are in touch with them...I don't know.
> 
> I am one of those people who traveled to Bass Lake during that summer two years ago, and I am one of those whose mental image of Morgan, through Susan Marie, did not fit the reality. It was a terribly uncomfortable trip for me, with very limited activities planned around Morgan and her seizures. I watched, appalled, as twice this sweet, drugged dog tried to bite two of my friends, completely unaware of what she was doing. Both people were frightened. One was actually told by Susan to squat down to Morgan's level, effectively putting her face in reach of her teeth. I also remember very clearly the image of beautiful JOY, who watched with the saddest of eyes as all of Susan's focus was on Morgan.
> 
> ...


I had such an incredibly lovely time and am so glad that Susan Marie's bad memories have been replaced by good ones filled with laughter. I know I peed my pants on a couple of occasions! I loved the girls! Now we have to meet Penny, Sera and Faith and we'll have hugged all of our dogs...

Love you all,
Diana


----------



## Sophie's slave (Jul 1, 2007)

All I have to say about that is that we all tell our little white lies to spare the feelings of those we care for.


----------



## kwiland (Aug 27, 2009)

What an incredible story! Thank you so very much for sharing this. I've read it avidly. I think you get the dog that needs you, and that you need. It's clearly true in this case. An incredible dog, and an incredible owner! I'm so glad that, to me, this has a happy ending. In the begining it didn't sound like it would be. 

This story taught me so much. The important thing is to trust your gut and trust your dog. They will both tell you when it's time to let go.

I'm so glad Morgan ended up with the perfect Mommy for her!


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

What a touching story of Morgan's fight, from the pictures she looks happy and enjoying her life - and i hope that she has many many more years ahead of her.

It is a blessing that Morgan ended on your doorstep - she may not have been so lucky had she gone elsewhere.


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

Claire's Friend said:


> I had such an incredibly lovely time and am so glad that Susan Marie's bad memories have been replaced by good ones filled with laughter. I know I peed my pants on a couple of occasions! I loved the girls! Now we have to meet Penny, Sera and Faith and we'll have hugged all of our dogs...
> 
> Love you all,
> Diana


First off Susan Marie I highly admire all you have done for Morgan and her story deserves to be published as it made for great reading just as Marley and me. I am a bit confused by the thread above that is signed by Diana, who is Diana? This has been Susan Marie up till now. Finn's Fan and Sophies's Slave, I am sorry that you have had issues with Morgan's mom in the past and have not agreed with her decisions with Morgan's treatment it truly sounds to me like she has done what her heart has told her to do so far and as a pet owner that has had to help two cross the bridge I am a true believer in the theory that you and only you will know when it is time. Obviously from the pictures of Morgan, there may have been moments but "THE TIME" has not presented itself to Morgan and Susan Marie so far. That being said, thank you SM for all you are doing for Morgan, it is great that you have found the funds to be able to help her so far in her life as it has been costly and I truly believe that you and only-you, will know when enough is enough. Have laughed and cried with your story. Give Morgan a big hug and continue on as best you can. Not many can say they have fought as hard a battle as you have for your dog and from the pictures, though as you have said there were many BAD days, obviously there are many good as well.
Wishing you all the best until there are no more.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Morgan*

Morgan, you and your Mom are the Best Pair.
BIG Kisses and Hugs to Morgan!!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I've enjoyed reading Morgan's story and I am sorry that friendships were made and lost while her journey unfolded. 

My Sam too had seizures, from age 6 until he passed at the age of 12. In the last 2 years of his life, he did indeed have fewer seizures. In fact, in the last 12 months he had none. I hope that Morgan is similarly blessed and is able to experience a better quality of life as she grows old at Club Gold. 

Take Care,

Paula


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

I just finished reading the entire thread. I now have a headache from all the emotions that ensued. What a great story!! I have to ask now as well, who is Diana?


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

Thor0918 said:


> I just finished reading the entire thread. I now have a headache from all the emotions that ensued. What a great story!! I have to ask now as well, who is Diana?


I'm confused too. I was just checking in to see if there were any updates....but


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Okay...so I will try to explain and I hope I'm correct. Diana is Sophie's Mom. From what I gather from the posts Diana visited SM in CA with a few other people. The quote SM posted looks to be from a note or email that was sent to SM from Diana after the trip.

I just want to thank SM for letting me edit her photos of Morgan and for sharing their journey with me.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Morgan*

Any updates on our beautiful girl Morgan?


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

I was thinking the same thing....haven't seen any posts from Susan Marie. I hope Morgan is ok.


----------



## mybuddy (Mar 2, 2007)

Hey babes!

Sorry I have been MIA lately. Busy busy! Buddy is the president you know.

Was thinking about you all so thought I would sent out a hello, how are ya?

I have something for you.....

*Hope  
 
It hovers in dark corners 
before the lights are turned on, 
it shakes sleep from its eyes 
and drops from mushroom gills, 
it explodes in the starry heads 
of dandelions turned sages, 
it sticks to the wings of green angels 
that sail from the tops of maples. 
It sprouts in each occluded eye 
of the many-eyed potato, 
it lives in each earthworm segment 
surviving cruelty, 
it is the motion that runs the tail of a dog, 
it is the mouth that inflates the lungs 
of the child that has just been born. 
It is the singular gift 
we cannot destroy in ourselves, 
the argument that refutes death, 
the genius that invents the future, 
all we know of God. 
It is the serum which makes us swear 
not to betray one another; 
it is in this poem, trying to speak. 

Lisel Mueller *

*Lots O' hugs*
*Vic and Buddy*


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*My Buddy*

Hi, My Buddy: Glad you are back.


----------



## mybuddy (Mar 2, 2007)

Karen519 said:


> Hi, My Buddy: Glad you are back.


Thanks...Buddy has been here lots but I have not been able to roam around the board to various threads. I just took a gander back some pages and see where this thread may have taken a negative turn. Shoot, I hate when that happens. 
Wouldnt the world be the perfect place if we were more like our dogs? Hmmmmmm, only to dream.

Gold4me and I made a pact. We promised that when she and I go to the otehr side, we are going to meet up and hang out at Rainbow bridge for all of eternity. Just playing with our dogs, sipping on gold speckled coffee and talking about happy things. Anyone want to join?


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

I sure hope we can get others to join us at the Bridge in the future(far far future). 

I have cried and cried reading this thread and am truly amazed at what SM did and does for Morgan. Why can't negative comments be left out. Sad
Let's be like our dogs-love, have patience, enjoy each day because we never know if it will be our last.


----------

